# could depression be the answer?



## sammason2 (Jan 6, 2012)

i have a three year old iguana, and also a 2 year old iguana, whom have both been under the care of my sister as im in the middle of moveing, i havnt seen them in a week and had previously spent 2 hours a day with them, my 3 year old was acting and looking totally normal up until a day ago my sister claims she woke up and he had gone from his beautiful green and brown striped color to a very pail sickly looking yellow only on his back side, his underbelly is still the green its always been, he hasnt lost any weight but isnt eating unless being hand fed, my 2 year old is now just laying around but his colors have not changed, hes still his bright green and his eating hasnt changed. he wont move from his log. I have a UVB and UVA bulb also an infra-red at night or all day in winter, that stays on medium, the room stays at an 80degree temp. plus the heat from there lamps raising it up a bit, they get bathes daily, and eat collards,mustard,romaine daily, and fruits and veggies as "treats" 3-4 times a week. my sister is not one to neglect an animal so i know theyre in good hands as far as that goes. just curious if depression could be a possibility? my hubbys friend had told me he had an iggy and went on vacation for a week and a half and came back and his iggy was experiencing same syptoms as mine, he took to a vet and vet said depression, i have not gotten to a vet as i am too far away to get to them for a couple days, i do plan to take them once they are in my care again. I'd just like second opions on the subject, i dont know what else could effect them this way. 

also attached a photo for you to see, maybe itll give you more of an idea of what im trying to explain


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 6, 2012)

Could be. Iggys have a lot of personality compared to most lizards. I've heard of them getting separation anxiety, much in the same manner some dogs and cats do. Since you spend so much time with them, it is certainly possible they miss you and/or don't like being cared for my you sister. I'd closely monitor your iggy and if his condition continues to deteriorate, see the vet. PLease keep us posted and I hope everything works out.


----------



## chelvis (Jan 6, 2012)

I would say its very much possible. If all the husbandry is the same (ie the set-up and lighting and heating and food) than it would easily be separation anxiety or depression or stress from a new caretaker. When I left for 6 months my mom took care of my Tegu. I left in spring and my tegu was eating almost daily. My mom called me panicked because he was not eating and just being sluggish. I asked her to put one of my shirts in with him and sure enough he curled up with it each night and started to eat again. Problem was he got very protective of the shirt and would scare my mom when she would go to feed him. When I got back he came right of his cage and tried to climb up my leg. My mom said he had never tried to leave the cage the whole time I was gone. 

Point of the story, I think people underestimate reptiles sometimes. They know their care takers and maybe its not depression maybe its something less anthropomorphic like stress, but still they know when something is up. I would just make sure that your iggie is eating and getting some good lighting and humidity just in case though.


----------



## sammason2 (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks for both of your help!, but i rushed to get him in high hopes i could get to him before anything bad happened but, i had arrived at the house and he had passed away, his weight was perfectly normal he, was just the sick yellow color, i dont know what could have done it, my other iggy however is in perfect health as always.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 7, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that. It's never easy to lose a pet. You should probably get your other iggy a checkup, just to make sure he didn't catch anything from the sick one.


----------



## sammason2 (Jan 7, 2012)

your right its not easy, esp. when theyre like children to you!, and yes i made the appt for tuesday. he seems just fine, but so did mason and in a matter of 2 days he was gone.


----------

